# الشركات السورية



## BME2002 (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم..
انا انشاء الله رح اتخرج بعد شهرين و عقبال الجميع:84:
حاسس بالتفاؤل بالعمل في سورية وعملت سيرة ذاتية و كل شي تمام بس المشكلة اني عم حاول ابحث عن الشركات الطبية السورية بس ما عم لاقي...
ممكن حدا يدلني على عناوين الشركات الطبية الموجودة بسوريا:19:
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

زور المعرض الذي سيقام في معض دمشق دولي راح تتعرف على أغلب الشركات


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

تاريخ التسجيل: Jul 2007
الإقامة: سورية
المشاركات: 13 


زور المعرض الذي سيقام في معض دمشق دولي راح تتعرف على أغلب الشركات


----------



## مهندس بلال (10 أبريل 2008)

و فيك تنزل عالمشافي و تحكي مع مهندسين المكتب الهندسي و مع الطاقم التمريضي هنيك و رح يساعدوك بأي شي .


----------



## المسلم84 (21 أبريل 2008)

في شركة معروفة واسمها قويدر للاجهزة الطبية


----------



## omardj84 (23 أبريل 2008)

عندك شي 4 شركات بدمشق بمنطقة شارع بغداد الراجع (شارع مرشد خاطر) خلف اللاييك تمام (معهد الشهيد باسل الأسد) في صيدلية اسمها الزهور... قبلها في شركة الرواد وبعدها بالبناية في شركة حنا وبدين... وعندك مقابل وزارة المالية بنفس الشارع قبل الصيدلية المركزية بشي 50 متر شركة طبية...


----------



## glucose (23 أبريل 2008)

طيب يا ترى هي الشركات كيف بيقدر المهندس يتوظف فيها؟
يعني مثلاً بكفي يراسلهون عال***** ويبعتلون سيرتو الذاتية؟
أو يتصل فيهون تليفون ويطلب عمل ويستنى موعد المقابلة
أو يستنى لإحدى الشركات تنزل إعلان عن طلب موظفين (وهاد نادراً ليصير بمجال الهندسة الطبية) ؟


----------



## omardj84 (28 أبريل 2008)

والله حسب مابعرف إنوالواحد بينزل لعندون وبقدملون وراقه وبقدم طلب توظيف عندون.... والصراحة صاير المجال تبعنا للي عندو معلومات أكثر وخبرة بأمور الصيانة.... بس انشالله خير....
أي مساعدة ممكن نقدمها مامنقصر انشالله...


----------



## BME2002 (1 مايو 2008)

طيب ... أخ Omardj84 مشكور اول شي على العناوين اللي ذكرتها
بس هدول الشركات لوكالات معروفة ( سيمنز - توشيبا .....الخ)
و اذا حدا من الشباب بيعرف اكتر يا ريت ما تبخلو علينا بالمعلومات
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## omardj84 (1 مايو 2008)

والله مو لشركات معروفة... يعني في وحدة اشتغلت عندون شهر لغاية التدريب كانت بتجيب أجهزة اميركية مستعملة وتبيعها وتعمل صيانة لأجهزة المرنان والاشعة السينية... وهي مقرها مقابل البنك المركزي قبل الصيدلية المركزية عند مكتبة قطان.... وفي وحدة كانت تهتم بأجهزة العناية والعقامة ومكانها بشارع مرشد خاطر بعد الهلال الأحمر بدخلة من الدخلات والله مابزكر بالزبط وين... اتدربت فيها شوي عن الأجهزة...
بس رح حاول شوف شوفي شركات متل سيمنز وتوشيبا وفيليبس بسوريا وقلكون عليهم...
وبتمنى تفيدكم شوي هالمعلومات


----------



## BME2002 (2 مايو 2008)

والله يا ريت يا اخ عمر لاني كتير مضطر عليهم مشان ابعت السيفي تبعتي لعند هالشركات 
بركي بحسن اتوظف 
وشكرا سلف


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

والله جاري البحث بس ماعم لاقي الشركات أو وكلاء عنها عنا بالبلد... بس لقيت مجموعة شركات رح اكتبلك اسما ورقما وإيميلها... وانشالله تلاقي مرادك...


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

1) R M A GROUP : ركن الدين- دمشق 2712135 \ [email protected] 
2) أتلانتس: ش. بغداد مقابل مشفى الهلال الاحمر- دمشق 4414271 \ www.atlantis ag.org
3) ألفا ميديكال: أبو رمانة شارع الحسن- دمشق 3338498\ [email protected] 
4) ابن سينا: أبو رمانة- دمشق 3336311 \ [email protected] 
5) الأمير للتقنية أليمبوس: ساحة الشهبندر جادة بوران- دمشق 4452232 \ [email protected] .sy 
6) الالكترونيات الطبية: فيكتوريا برج دمشق ط 13- دمشق 2310832 \ [email protected] 
7) الشركة العالمية للتجارة هايكو : ميدان مقابل وزارة النقل الجديدة- دمشق 8884411 \www.nethayco.com
8) اناليتك جينا: مساكن برزة- دمشق 5135293\ لايوجد معلومات
9) ايماتيك : مزة فيلات غربية- دمشق 6113183 \ [email protected] 
10) حمور للتجهيزات الطبية : عين الكرش جادة الزرقاء بناء7 ط- دمشق 2313006\ www.hammour.com
11) شركة انستروميد:ساحة الشهبندر ش. مجلس الوزراء- دمشق 4428160 \ لاتوجد معلومات أخرى
12) شركة حنا وبدين:مرشد خاطر خلف اللاييك تماماً 4465610 \ وأنا أنصح أن تراسلهم ****
13) مؤسسة رحال: صالحية برلمان- دمشق 2323844 \ [email protected]
14) مديكال إنترناشيونال : مزة اتوستراد_بناء الفنون الجميلية_ط أرضي- دمشق 6129481 \ www.medicalsintl.com \ [email protected]
15) يورو ميد : ش. بغداد موقف السادات- دمشق 2714093 \ [email protected] \ www.euromed sy.com 

هي الشركات السورية في دمشق يلي قدرت احصل عليها وبتمنى تفيدك.... وأنا بركز عرقم 12 لإنها شركة ضخمة..
بتمنى إن الكل يستفيد وإن كان في أماكن بغير عن دمشق بتمنى تقولوا وانشالله فيدكم...


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

شكون يا ول مافاد...؟؟؟ لو تريد بالدير بحاول ساعدك... ههههههه
بالتوفيق انشالله...


----------



## glucose (2 مايو 2008)

يسلموا كتير اي والله معلومات اجت بوقتها
Merci beaucoup monsieur Omar


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

pas dequoi mademoisell rasha... c'est rien pour vous...
إزا بدكم معلومات أكتر بأي محافظة بحاول ساعد المهم نكون وفريق ونساعد بعض ونحسن الأوضاع شوي...


----------



## BME2002 (2 مايو 2008)

اوووووووووووووه والله عراسي يا عمر مشكور كتير على الرد الصاروخي تبعك
ومشكور على تجاوبك بسرعه وانشالله بتيسر امورك متل ما عم تتيسر اموري
طيب بدي اسألك بتعرف كمان شركات تاني بحمص؟
والله يعطيك العافية يا رب


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

خلص بعطيك المعلومات أون لاين ليش عم تعذب حالك هون يا ول... شكون... 
واصلتنا فيك توصية وقال أهل الدير بحاجتك وعندون شركات... خليك بين أهلك أحسن ماتتفتل بالمحافظات وعمول شركة عجاج للأجهزة الطبية .... هههههه
هي بعض الشركات عندكم:
1) الشام: مقابل مشفى السلام- ميادين- دير الزور 701375 \ بالدير النت عطلان ههههه
2) أبو عابد للتجهيزات الطبية والسنية : دير الزور 220226 \ [email protected] 
3) السلام: مجمع البلدية الجديد مقابل شركة الكهرباء جانب الاطفائية- دير الزور 221927 \ مافي معلومات
4) مركز الأمين:مرآب البلدية القديم مقابل مديرية التربية- دير الزور 212219 \ لاتغلط وتتعين بالمرآب هههههه
5) مركز البدر للتجهيزات الطبية: دوار التموين مقابل مدرسة غسان عبود- دير الزور 211544\ تموين....
6) مركز العاج:ش. ستة الأربع- دير الزور 214713\ ضيف جيم بعد العين لشركتك... عملة بحر
7) مستودع الناصر: عبارة الناصر تحت عيادة الدكتور محمد الناصر- أبو عابد- دير الزور 228135 \........

بتمنى تفيدك هالمعلومات....


----------



## BME2002 (2 مايو 2008)

ابو عمير انتي من وين عم بتجيب هالمعلومات هاي 
انا صرلي زمان عم دوير و بحبش بالنت و ما عم لاقي شي ؟


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

نحنا واصلين ومنعجبك.... انت خلص عخير من الاهلية وشوبدك بصييير....
عراسي كل الدير....


----------



## BME2002 (2 مايو 2008)

عراسي والله 
بس انا ماني من الدير
انا من حمص 
بتعرف شي شركات عنا بحمص؟
انتي من وين ؟


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

صحيح يا ولد العم سلملنا عالدكتور سهيل وخلي ياخد باله منك....
وبجد بس تحتاج شي بسوريا أو الاردن أو مصر أو كل الأمة بس اطلب..... لا حدا يصدق من الحاضرين..
أنا نطاقي دمشق بشكل خاص وسوريا بالشكل العام.... الله يوفق الجميع ونتساعد...
حلو المزح... ما...؟؟؟
بس أنا هلكت وماعم لاقي معلومات لا عن فيليبس ولا عن سيمنز بسوريا أو مين التجار يلي بيتعاملوا معون... إزا حدا عندو معلومات ياريت يفيدنا يا شباب.... شكراً


----------



## يويو_سف (4 مايو 2008)

الله يوفقك لتحصل على ماتريد


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 يناير 2010)

شركة رجب للمعدات الطبية / حلب


----------

